# Childrens' shows from the 50's / 60's.



## Capt Lightning (Jun 9, 2014)

Back in the UK, many of the shows on TV "Childrens' Hour (5 pm. - 6 pm.), were American imports.

Not sure if these were shown widely in the USA,  but there were plenty of them.....

A few I remember as a kid were...

The Lone Ranger  (I expect everyone knows that one)
The Range Rider (and his sidekick, Dick West - 'All American Boy')
Whirlybirds  - Chuck and 'PT' who were helicopter pilots
The adventures of Crunch and Des - they ran a charter boat

A couple I can't remember the names of...

A Space travel si-fi adventure (from the days before anyone had gone into space)  Star Quest???? or something like that.
A series about the adventures two skydivers.

Anyone remember these?


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm glad you brought this topic up Capt Lightning. When I was a child, I loved watching a TV hostess names Sally Starr. Her program (Popeye Theater) aired from 6 PM to 7 PM. in Philadelphia, PA. Sally was always dressed as a cowgirl. She sang songs that taught things like the alphabet. During the hour long broadcast was a variety of entertainment... Popeye cartoons, the Three Stooges, the Rocky & Bullwinkle Show, Fractured Fairy Tales, Mr. Peabody & Sherman, and Dudley Do-Right of the Mounties. 

Thanks for jogging these fond memories.
View attachment 7460


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> A series about the adventures two skydivers.  Anyone remember these?



Could you mean Ripcord?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0055698/


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks Meanderer, "Ripcord" sounds right.

My Si-Fi space programme might have been "Men into Space".


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2014)

Mickey Mouse Club and Howdy Doody.  (He had a "Sister": Heidi Doody.)


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 10, 2014)

I remember Captain Kangaroo in the 60s.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2014)

Howdy Doody, Kukla, Fran and Ollie. Lost in Space, Big Jon and Sparkey to name a few.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 1, 2017)

This was my favorite.   It was late forties or early fifties.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1c9ANlowBo


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 1, 2017)

When I was 2-3 years old, I liked Captain Kangaroo and Romper Room.  But I kinda "outgrew" childhood really fast.  In elementary school, I was always a little frazzled when a friend/neighbor (a year younger than myself) was always saying she had to rush home from school to watch Bozo the Clown.  
My only exception:  Saturday morning cartoons.  Loved them.  I'd probably still be watching Top Cat, Tom & Jerry, the Jetsons, etc., if they were still on.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2017)

My favorite show was Howdy Dowdy. I loved Princess Summer Fall Winter Spring. I even got to meet Clarabelle. I also liked Sky King and the Lone Ranger and Ramar of the Jungle.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 1, 2017)

I remember Ramar of the Jungle.  I liked the Englishman, but I can't remember his name.

I don't know if there were Saturday cartoons in my youth, but there was a half hour show on Sunday about noon that always had a Heckle and Jeckle cartoon.


----------



## IKE (Oct 1, 2017)

I'd never miss the Mickey Mouse club......I'll admit to having a huge crush on Annette Funicello.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2017)

Rootie Kazootie


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I remember Ramar of the Jungle.  I liked the Englishman, but I can't remember his name.
> 
> I don't know if there were Saturday cartoons in my youth, but there was a half hour show on Sunday about noon that always had a Heckle and Jeckle cartoon.



I only remember 2 actors names from the show. I think the actor that played Ramar was Jon 
Hall and Ray Montgomery played Professor Howard
Ogdon*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 1, 2017)

I loved the Mickey Mouse Club also. I especially enjoyed the days they showed the Spin and Marty series. Talent Round up day was another favorite. I watched the westerns that were on every afternoon as well. They had a different star everyday. I liked Red Rider and another one was Sunset Carson. Captain Video was fun to watch and I met him in person at some ice cream place in town that opened up. Saturday morning was Mighty Mouse,Sky King and My Friend Flicka. Great memories.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2017)

Capt L, the only one I know from your list is The Lone Ranger.


----------



## jujube (Oct 1, 2017)

Ding-Dong School for the very little ones.

Kukla Fran and Olllie.

The Pinkie Lee Show

Rinky-Dink

Later, there was the Soupy Sales Show that was supposed to be a kids' show, but had a lot of adult humor that (hopefully) went over the kids' heads.


----------



## IKE (Oct 2, 2017)

When I was a pup I also liked to watch the Soupy Sales Show.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2017)

When I was a wee'un I'd watch _Romper Room_ every morning ("Do be a good doer!") along with _Captain Kangaroo (_Mr. Greenjeans always scared me_)_.  

Later I really looked forward to Saturday mornings: _The Bugs Bunny / Roadrunner Hour, Fireball XL-5. Top Cat, Tom and Jerry, Rocky and Bullwinkle, Peter Potamus, Secret Squirrel_ ...

Life was good then. Might explain my warped sense of humor as well ...

ETA: Just remember _Winky Dink_! My Mom wouldn't let me get the special film you'd put over the TV screen to draw on, so of course I took it upon myself to use crayons directly on the screen. layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2017)

When I was a kid we had local programs and many of the cast members were employees of the local television station.

The Magic Toy Shop






When we got a little older we watched Monster Movie Matinee.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Capt L, the only one I know from your list is The Lone Ranger.




Me too....


But I remember,

Lost in Space,

Swiss family Robinson

Andy Pandy

The woodentops

Yogi bear

Top Cat

Thunderbirds

Stingray 

Casey Jones

The flintstones

The littlest Hobo

Daktari

Skippy the bush kangaroo

Robin hood

William tell 

Ivanhoe 

Dr Who 



Flipper..... I was 8 years old when this episode went out...









..and probably loads more if I had time to think


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 2, 2017)

Uncle Jake's House, with Gene Carroll. local out of Cleveland WEWS.


----------

